# flying in 2 ww



## robyn (Nov 22, 2002)

Dear Peter
I am currently on Puregon and my EC and ET will hopefully be next week. This is our first cycle of ICSI and have heard that the 2ww part is the hardest part of the cycle. I have heard conflicting reports about flying in the the 2ww. We had thought that going away and relaxing would make this wait easier and I was just after your professional opinion.
Many thanks for your help
Kind regards
Robyn


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Robyn,

Going away is a brilliant idea and flying is in my opinion no problem at all.

Have a great time!!

Peter



robyn said:


> Dear Peter
> I am currently on Puregon and my EC and ET will hopefully be next week. This is our first cycle of ICSI and have heard that the 2ww part is the hardest part of the cycle. I have heard conflicting reports about flying in the the 2ww. We had thought that going away and relaxing would make this wait easier and I was just after your professional opinion.
> Many thanks for your help
> Kind regards
> Robyn


----------

